

A spambot just vomited its “recipe” in my comments section - austenallred
http://pastebin.com/t9P7D0s0

======
gus_massa
Very similar story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9066796](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9066796)
(353 points, 23 days ago, 96 comments)

It's a variation of the same script. Probably the same bot.

